# move the tank?/algae



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

i have a 55 gal.tank, and i constantly have brown/green algae.i have fiji pink substrate and it grows all over. is it possible that actinic blue flourecent lighting is a cause, because i read all over that that type of bulb encourages the growth of algae. my water chemistry is perfect and i like my water to be clean and pristine, but is there a flaw in my tank management?
.
.
.
.
And this is totaly off topic, but my parents are going to add tile to my room :evilforcefully) . i fear i will harm the substrates biological bed and that i will have to refill the tank with water and go through the whole ammonia phase all over again. i contain three damsels and a clownfish. will it harm them,or should I leave the tank alone? i just want your opinion, even if this seems somewhat silly to you(but not me)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard.:wave:

What exactly are your water parameters? It could be the reason why you get algae aside from lighting.
Damsels are hardy so they should be able to cope with the ammonia but not on long-term basis.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well I just moved a tank and it went throught cycle again and the mating pair of clowns I have were fine throught the cycle and they look great now


as far as the lighting I don't think that is what it is but im not an expert.

Roger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well if you just moved the tank then it is probably from it cycling again


----------

